# Power pro on a Finesse Bait casting reel and Tactix rod.



## Stryker777 (Apr 10, 2009)

I just wanted to say, I love how power pro works on a bait casting reel. I do a lot of river fishing in the Ozarks. The fish are not always the biggest so I wanted to be able to cast 1/8 - 3/8 lures on the same bait casting rig. I have a spinning reel I love too, but the challenge seemed like a good one. Not being willing to spend several hundred on a reel, I went to Bass Pro and picked up this years BPS Prolite Finesse. I had last years model, but did not care for the inertial brake. This years used cetrifugal and magnetic. Finding an affordable rod that would work well was my next task. I found the Berkley Tactix medium action 6'6" rod. It had good balance, chromium guides, and the action I was looking for. After that, I put on 6lbs Power Pro line and tested it out. To my surprise, a light cast got me 10 yards with an 1/8 oz. lure. Then I pulled all the line out and reeled it back in through a rag soaked in KVD line conditioner. The cast increased by 5 yards and the line/guide noise disappeared. Took it out fishing a couple days ago. Sprayed the spool real quick with KVD and started casting into the wind (had to lol). Not one birds nest, had good distance, and I was able to cast any lure I wanted where I wanted. It worked as well, if not better, than my spinning reel on a 7' rod. I love this combo. I can't say it can match up to the $300-$800 rigs some of you all may be using, but for $130, I can not be happier.


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad to hear it. Might try the lighter braid myself.


----------



## georgia jeff (Jun 10, 2009)

The BPS finesse rods are awesome. I throw weightless plastics with mine and love them. Give them a try next time you are near a BPS.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 10, 2009)

you got yourself a good setup... As long as you stick with a shorter rod with a fast tip, you'll cast just fine into the wind.. I can throw a 1/8oz jig about 20 yards with my $500 setup with 15# fluoro - but into the wind I have to deal with some professional overruns every once in a while


----------



## Zum (Jun 10, 2009)

6lbs power pro?
I never even seen power pro that small,what is it the size of spider silk?
I don't think I'd concider using line with that thin diameter,on a baitcaster.
You have me thinking now though.
Glad you like your combo.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2009)

Zum said:


> 6lbs power pro?
> I never even seen power pro that small,what is it the size of spider silk?
> I don't think I'd concider using line with that thin diameter,on a baitcaster.
> You have me thinking now though.
> Glad you like your combo.




He probably means the 20/6 Power Pro. 20lb test, 6lb diameter.


----------



## Zum (Jun 10, 2009)

Opps...that would make more sence.
I use the 30/8lbs,mostly.


----------

